# NPD : Musket Fuzz



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

For my birthday, my girlfriend surprised me with a ride at Moog Audio downtown Mtl. Awesome!
She got me a fuzz, the only fx she loves!

She's a keeper!


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Awesome!

I'm a HUGE fan of the Musket. I've owned four different versions of the Twosome (1/2 Musket).

I currently have this super sweet one-off top-mounted one, that is simply everything I've ever asked for in a BE Twosome.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Congrats, on the pedal and girlfriend!

I had one of these, a v1.
A whole lot going on with that pedal, so much to tweak and the controls are quite interactive.

I liked it as a high gain too with the fuzz pulled back, chugga-chugga!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Cool, enjoy!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Clean Channel said:


> Awesome!
> 
> I'm a HUGE fan of the Musket. I've owned four different versions of the Twosome (1/2 Musket).
> 
> I currently have this super sweet one-off top-mounted one, that is simply everything I've ever asked for in a BE Twosome.


Wow, you have some extreeeeeemmmmmmmeeeee settings! Are you in a doom/sludge band?


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

sulphur said:


> Congrats, on the pedal and girlfriend!
> 
> I had one of these, a v1.
> A whole lot going on with that pedal, so much to tweak and the controls are quite interactive.
> ...


Yeah, nice controls. I was thorn between that and the Hoof, but the Musket had more grit to it sound. Can't wait to try it with the bigger rig!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

zontar said:


> Cool, enjoy!


Thanks man!


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Ti-Ron said:


> Wow, you have some extreeeeeemmmmmmmeeeee settings! Are you in a doom/sludge band?


That's the way Blackout Effectors shipped it, so I super glued all the knobs in place.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Ah, so it would appear to be a Big Muff, of unspecified issue, with some added controls.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Clean Channel said:


> That's the way Blackout Effectors shipped it, so I super glued all the knobs in place.


Yeah, would be a shame to lost that perfect TONZZZZZ! 

- - - Updated - - -



mhammer said:


> Ah, so it would appear to be a Big Muff, of unspecified issue, with some added controls.


Yep! I *LOVE* big muff, probably the ultimate fuzz/distortion for me! 

The Mids, is a standard on almost all modern big muff clones.
Pre, add some clean boost kick in front of the fuzz.
Focus is still a mystery to me. Sounds like a comp to me. Will have to dig it in a little bit.

Overall, a nice little unit. I love the rauchyness of it, very pleasant!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

If it sounds like its compressing, then it is possible it is changing the action of the clipping diodes in some manner....maybe. I'm simply going by what I know of the BMP, and your verbal description.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Here's the description from the user guide:

*PRE* (alternate gain control)A built-in clean boost on the front end adds extra possibilities for gain control and fuzz shaping with added note clarity/clean-up or addedsludge/blistering fuzz. With the FUZZ knob in the upper region of its range: 7-9 o’clock on the PRE is where you’ll find your stock Russiansounds, 9-12 harkens back to Vintage gain levels, and 12-5 bring on new ungodly amounts of fuzz and note bloom like you’ve never heard fromthe classic circuit. With the FUZZ knob in the lower region of its range: the PRE (to taste) allows new low-to-medium gain fuzz tones that aregreat for rhythm playing and chord clarity. With FUZZ at or near minimum and the PRE cranked you’ll find articulate, less-compressed fuzztones with more guitar volume knob clean-up than you’d expect.

*FUZZ* (fuzz/sustain control)It’s a FUZZ control! What was once the “leave at max” knob has become a useful fuzz/compression control throughout it’s entire range dueto the addition of the PRE knob. Stock clipping/gain levels (sans PRE) were modeled after the first Russian-era circuits, which were modestin comparison to other versions. This slightly-lower gain base platform allows for a greater spectrum of fuzz levels once the PRE is broughtinto the mix.

*MIDS* (ultra-scooped through big mid boost)Don’t get stuck in the rut. Or do.The MIDS control travels from an exaggerated mid-scoop through a boosted mids response and the bestpart: all areas in between. See diagrams to the right. The MIDS knob allows you to dial in the mid-dip of your favourite big box or completelychange the flavour of the classic fuzz tone altogether. One thing is certain; you will never be lost in a dense mix again unless you choose tobe. Combine: high MIDS-low FUZZ-high PRE for added low-gain delight. Combine: high MIDS-high FUZZ-high PRE-low FOCUS and point speakercabinet strategically to smite enemies.

*TONE* (shapes)A wide range low-pass/high-pass tone control. You know how this works.

*FOCUS* (note attack / bass limiting)The leash on the beast.The FOCUS knob controls bass input at the front of the fuzz circuit - from bass-heavy, soft-attack sludgefest throughcrisp clarity & sharper note attack. The FOCUS from 11-1 o’clock is the stock fuzz setting. The vintage fuzz circuit is infamously incapable ofproducing the sharp attack needed for certain modern picking/strumming techniques, i.e. fast downpicking and palm muting a la metal. TheFOCUS knob lets the player clean up some of the bass sludge and slow note bloom that typically kills those picking techniques. While still notdistortion-like sharp, the FOCUS control set high bridges the void between the two worlds and adds a lot of stylistic possibilities not found inthe classic circuit. On the opposite side of the knob’s range is where the doom comes alive. At minimum FOCUS you will get a much slowernote bloom and cranking the PRE exaggerates this in a beautiful way. Bass players will live in the basement end of the FOCUS control.


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

This is by far my favorite muff style pedal. In my previous band, when I got into Gilmour or old Genesis (selling england by the pound), I used that pedal extensively over a cleanish sound and it sounded huge, especially with a 500ms delay. 

Tons of clarity, definition yet still has that over the top muff sound.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Dug up another Big Muff, I made a few years back, and modded the tone control to remove some of the midscoop. Simply wonderful. In the full bass position, it sounds deliciously warm, and if you roll back the guitar volume a bit, it sounds more like a decent overdrive than a fuzz, Crank the guitar volume up, turn the tone up a bit, and it returns to the fuzz monster we all know and love. Restore the midscoop and once again it can sound like doom. With the midscoop defeated, the full-treble position doesn't sound quite so nasal and mosquito-like.

If you own a BMP (and who doesn't?) the tone control will have a .01uf cap and 39k resistor on once side. I replaced the .01uf with .0047uf, and installed a switch to add in .0056uf in parallel to restore the midscoop.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

mhammer said:


> Dug up another Big Muff, I made a few years back, and modded the tone control to remove some of the midscoop. Simply wonderful. In the full bass position, it sounds deliciously warm, and if you roll back the guitar volume a bit, it sounds more like a decent overdrive than a fuzz, Crank the guitar volume up, turn the tone up a bit, and it returns to the fuzz monster we all know and love. Restore the midscoop and once again it can sound like doom. With the midscoop defeated, the full-treble position doesn't sound quite so nasal and mosquito-like.


Interessing idea!
Less knobs, less confusion during the tweaking process. Sometime mid knob and tone knob are really interactive. Can be messy.

I told you, you should do your own line of pedals!


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

:useless: Of your girlfriend!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm not sure she willing to let me share pics of her...
Worth asking!


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

No harm done. :smiley-faces-75:


----------

